# NGD: Bernie Rico Jr Jekyll 727



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm alittle late on the NGD but its only because I've been busy playing it haha! This thing is surreal ... any way ill write a review for it later just let the pictures do the talking ! hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## kmanick (Jun 7, 2011)

absolutely smoking!
welcome to the club!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## phantasm (Jun 7, 2011)

That's awesome, man!


----------



## Opion (Jun 7, 2011)

Very very nice my friend - and also very unique, I like that about most of people's BRJ's - theyre all totally different but in an equally awesome way. AHHH! Just gotta put one of these pics as my desktop so every time I look at my computer I see a good reason to save up 

Congrats!


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Killer! and that's quite the large chunk of foam you got on that headstock 

Awaiting your review after you can tear yourself away from playing it.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

oh wow just saw all the added pics, way cool. That blue Jekyll is looking sweet back there.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2011)

just stunning! congrats man, that is my new favorite guitar!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 7, 2011)

Classy, as, fuck.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 7, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Killer! and that's quite the large chunk of foam you got on that headstock
> 
> Awaiting your review after you can tear yourself away from playing it.



ahah only piece of foam i had and ive been to busy playing it :lto change it or fix it


----------



## Philligan (Jun 7, 2011)

You, sir, are a god among men. Congrats


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 7, 2011)

Your guitar came out amazing dude, congrats.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 7, 2011)

Blackburst edges totally set it off, great choice.


----------



## exordium (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, your guitar is fantastic! Happy NGD! Love the abundance of pics.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazing. Very classy guitar.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 7, 2011)

This.... is why I refuse to cancel my BRJ order.... Nice guitar, man. Enjoy.


----------



## yacker (Jun 7, 2011)

That looks outstanding man! I'll be awaiting your review. I know you prob got pic requests from 1500 people, but I'm just wondering if you happened to see this guy hanging up there:






I'm actually hoping the answer is no, because that would mean it's shipped out and on its way to me. I can imagine the majority of your focus and concentration would have been on the guitar in your hands though.

Regardless, awesome guitar, awesome pics, awesome thread.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> That's mine! Thanks for taking the picture! Bernie is going to strip the back to an oil finish because it accidently got glossed (it should be like yours), but other than that it looks pretty close. I'm too excited!



Dude seriously good choice on getting oiled sides and back its seriously smooth and the wood looks sooo sexy lol. Your guitar is going to be awesome!!


yacker said:


> .



You got pm Good sir  Your guitar is amazing!


----------



## AySay (Jun 7, 2011)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN







































You got some sexy flooring!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 7, 2011)

My sweet fuck, that guitar looks incredible!  That quilt, and that burst, and that back... I think this is the best BRJ I have seen in a long time.

Congratulations!


----------



## Static (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate BRJ threads T_T


jk man.Its Gorgeous.Please review once your done playing that beauty.


----------



## littledoc (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice! I love that extra-deep scoop on the horn a la Rusty Cooley. I wish more manufacturers did it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

Extremely nice guitar! See any 7 string Hesperians quilt top routed for EMGs? That would have been mine. Actually I have a question, were any of those guitars you took pics of from the Black Friday run?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovely axe, mate! Congrats!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 7, 2011)

MY GOODNESS!!! This doesn't help my Jekyll waiting at all, congratz man it's truly beautiful!


----------



## Rathmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Jesus tapdancing christ that is a pretty girl!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks absolutely killer! I love the blackbursted natural finish Bernie does, and the black hardware/ebony board set it off perfectly. Congrats!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 7, 2011)

Every time I see these threads I want a BRJ. They always come out so fucking amazing...

I wonder if he'll ever do another Black Friday run because if so I'm jumping on that shit 

Grats on your new axe man!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow those bodies are thin... And forgive me for my refusal to count, but are there 27 frets on that beast?


----------



## kmanick (Jun 7, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Every time I see these threads I want a BRJ. They always come out so fucking amazing...
> 
> I wonder if he'll ever do another Black Friday run because if so I'm jumping on that shit
> Grats on your new axe man!


 
I doubt it. Seeing the ensuing shit storm that took place here a while back
with "impatient" people waiting for these.
don't hold your breath waiting on that happening again.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 7, 2011)

Elijah said:


> Damn dude, if this guitar belongs to someone on these boards, it BETTER be posted! That finish looks like it'll be a real tasty final product.
> Congrats on your rico man. I'm sure it smokes!




I´m pretty sure that this is my guitar


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet, sweet, sweet! But it's definitely not helping me with my long wait ahead for my BRJ. Time to go cry myself to sleep a little...


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 7, 2011)

My face just exploded.

Congrats, man!


----------



## CptMcKay (Jun 7, 2011)

If i were to ever order a guitar from BRJ...it would be exactly like yours. Congrats on the NGD, that is fantastic!


----------



## space frog (Jun 7, 2011)

welp... i just raised a tent.

classy guitar, lovin the angled neck pup too.


----------



## Halogran (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks great man. Bernie does great work!


----------



## kruneh (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweeeeeet 
Congrats on a killer guitar, really classy look!


----------



## XxXPete (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude..that is epically ORGASMIC! Can you give us the specs on it?


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 9, 2011)

that neck


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy NGD dude! That guitar reminds me of my favorite rico of all time:






But I think your guitar takes the cake!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

Can you tell me what the point of the angled neck pup is? Or at least why it's angled the way it is?

Looks killer though, but not helping my GAS.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 9, 2011)

I came.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Can you tell me what the point of the angled neck pup is? Or at least why it's angled the way it is?


 

I can't tell you the exact reason, but Bernie cuts the fretboard at an angle on the 27 fretters, so the pickup is angled against that.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Can you tell me what the point of the angled neck pup is? Or at least why it's angled the way it is?
> 
> Looks killer though, but not helping my GAS.



He does it to avoid having the neck pup hit the cutout of the lower horn. If he straightened the pickup he couldn't get the cutout as deep, which would reduce upper fret access. Plus it looks cool!


----------



## travis bickle (Jun 10, 2011)

perfection. bernie is the man.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> He does it to avoid having the neck pup hit the cutout of the lower horn. If he straightened the pickup he couldn't get the cutout as deep, which would reduce upper fret access. Plus it looks cool!



Shit, that's really smart!
If I didn't have another reason to love his luthiering skills!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 10, 2011)

XxXPete said:


> Dude..that is epically ORGASMIC! Can you give us the specs on it?



Here you go MAN!

Jekyll slim line 727 
Macassar Ebony fretboard 
quilted maple top
mahogany wings
maple neck
27 frets 
26 3/16 
super shredder neck profile (it is sooooo comfortable and super thin!)
cl/lq dimarzios 
hipshot bridge and tuners 
oiled back and sides 
ultra cutaway for EXTREME ACCESS lol
I think thats about it ..
Thanks for all the comments guys! I will be posting a small video of what it sounds like within the next few hours


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 10, 2011)

Testing out the beast, here is what she sounds like. excuse the mistakes lol


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks beautiful congrats


----------



## isispelican (Jun 11, 2011)

this is one of the best ricos i have ever seen!


----------



## RideFour15 (Jun 11, 2011)

I generally don't care for blackbursts, especially on natural, but holy shit!


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump, just saw your little vid. sounds good. I like the tasteful playing, nothing overly fancy but nice and catchy. 

So now that you've had some time with it, how's the guitar treating you? Give us that Review . 

Every time I see a "NGD BRJ" thread I want to sell off more guitars and get another BRJ built.

They are such a joy to play.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jun 18, 2011)

Dig the Racecar vid, the guitar seems to suit the style really well. I'm also interested in a review of the guitar now!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright guys So here is the review!

Fist of all I would like to say that HOLY S***! playability wise, and tonally it's by far the best instrument I have picked up to date. This thing has soooo much sustain its awesome the notes ring forever. It never goes out of tune, rarely do I have to tune one string even after picking the shit out of it. I am blown away on how awesome this thing is and just after a short 2 weeks of having it I have decided to sell all my other guitars and order .. one MORE  Bernie you are the man!

The neck: Super Shredder profile.( A bit thinner than the shredder profile for those of you that have a Rico with a shredder neck.)
It is incredibly smooth, I have no clue what the width or thickness is nor do I have the calipers to check BUT one thing is for sure best neck profile I have ever played. Super super comfortable I cant really describe it until you play with one but it feels like the neck holds your hand ahah not the other way around lol. The 26 3/16 " scale is barely noticeable I adjusted to the neck in matter of minutes. The 27 fret option is pretty cool lol you get a ton of access to reach all of the frets with ease so no problem there. Comparing this to my old Cow 7 neck and my old rg7620... those 2 necks come nothing close to how comfortable this neck is.

Tone:
This thing has an incredible ring to it makes it seem like its an acoustic haha. It has sustain for DAYYYS .. The guitar is bright but not overly bright and has a very nice low end to it. This thing is the perfect metal guitar tonally! My Ibanez I have now sounds dead compared to this. Idk if it being oiled had something to do with it but Bernie mentioned something about how oiled guitars resonate better because of the lack of paint and clear coating. Idk if I'm sold on the Dimarzio LQ CL pick ups but they sound alright, they lack low end response and tightness(not saying they aren't good, just saying not as good as BPKs ).. But all that will change when I throw in some aftermaths in this baby.

Looks:
Absolutely gorgeous... the attention to detail is beyond superb. There is nothing wrong with this guitar and I think the pictures speak for themselves.I am in love with his work, which is why I'll stick with using BRJ's the best quality instruments out there! I have been privileged to own one of these masterpieces.... Once you Go RICO you never go back... TRUST ME! So go acquire yourself a one of a kind instrument, don't hesitate it will be worth the wait and every penny! 


.. Here is my short review.. hopefully helpful, and hopefully it answers some questions....IF not Pm me aha I'll answer whatever I can for you. Sorry for the shitty review, I wrote it all with my phone :l

And for those of you whom haven't seen it here is a quick clip of me playing it.. Ill be adding more vids and pics within the next few weeks.. Im working on a Fellsilent cover for now so ill post a vid when I get a chance to.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 18, 2011)

they are amazing aren't they.
I can't get enough of mine, I wish I had more of them as my BRJ gets about 95% of my playtime now.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 25, 2011)

Rhoadkiller said:


> Idk if I'm sold on the Dimarzio LQ CL pick ups but they sound alright, they lack low end response and tightness(not saying they aren't good, just saying not as good as BPKs ).. But all that will change when I throw in some aftermaths in this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 25, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> Rhoadkiller said:
> 
> 
> > Idk if I'm sold on the Dimarzio LQ CL pick ups but they sound alright, they lack low end response and tightness(not saying they aren't good, just saying not as good as BPKs ).. But all that will change when I throw in some aftermaths in this baby.
> ...


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 25, 2011)

Rhoadkiller said:


> Pascal-Darrell said:
> 
> 
> > Mishas has a rico with similar woods as mine and I believe he put aftermaths in it, you could possibly send him a pm and ask him i haven't bought the aftermaths yet. I have played with them in an rg 1527 and damn did it sound good not bright at all just very articulate(you can seriously hear every not ring out its awesome), once I do get them and install them in the guitar I'll write a review on em. Hope this helps some what haha
> ...


----------



## orakle (Jun 25, 2011)

i have a question, with the neck pickup as close to the bridge as that
how is the sound of it, i guess it isnt as smooth as a 24 fret 

or is it ? :O


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a boner, and it's all your fault. That's a sexy guitar.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 25, 2011)

Gratz on your latest acquisition!

I'm curious what does angling the neck pickup accomplish? Or is it something cosmetic to further differentiate the product?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 26, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> I'm curious what does angling the neck pickup accomplish? Or is it something cosmetic to further differentiate the product?



Angling the neck pickup lets them carve the lower horn in deeper for improved access to the upper frets.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 27, 2011)

man that look like an absolute shred machine!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 27, 2011)

can't wait to get mine, hope you enjoy yours it's a beauty


----------



## GATA4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Straight up beast. Looks amazing. Nice flooring too


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Jul 1, 2011)

Super nice Mate, Can't wait to get my BRJ in soon! THIS FEEDS MY HUNGER!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the nice words! I'm loving this guitar everyday more and more, best guitar I have ever owned hands down.


----------



## CurTro-P (Jul 2, 2011)

do want!


----------



## Gitte (Jul 12, 2011)

this is by far the most beautiful bernie rico i've ever seen!! oh man i would love to get my hands on those ones!!


----------

